# Stall bedding- Cedar?



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

So ,I have been trying to do my research on what I can use for stall bedding for my first sweet little doe-lings ( first goats in general) and I have read mixed information regarding cedar shavings. I have some sources saying absolutely not, that it is toxic to goats... then some saying I've used it for years. Most of the complaints seem to be the expense of cedar which is not a factor as we have very cheap access to cedar.

I obviously don't want to cause them any harm. The dust really isn't that bad except when cleaning stalls which they wont be in for, and it gets sucked out by a fan at that time. The horses currently in the barn are using cedar shavings in their stalls.

If I did cedar with some hay waste on top would that be better? Is it absolute no? Is it a danger to have them in a barn that uses cedar shavings even if I don't use them in their stall.

Thanks in advance,
Nervous mama


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine ate all the bark off our cedar posts with no issues. However, I'd be more concerned about the cedar causing breathing problems. I know it is absolutely NOT to be used for small pets because of how strong the odor is. Though I can't speak with conviction on its use as goat bedding, I'd be inclined to choose something else.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

The issue with cedar is not the poison, but the smell. Cedar is very strong and will burn the respiratory system and pneumonia will set in. I mix it 1 part cedar to 4 parts pine for my dogs and goats.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Because of how close their heads are when they are sleeping in the bedding, I would also avoid it or mix it with pine shavings to decrease the odor they are breathing in.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

I use aspen bedding.


----------

